

Poverty causes a 13-point drop in IQ (due to stress) - AndrewDucker
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/08/130829145125.htm

======
aa0
No shit, you don't have time to do what you want when you're strapped for
cash. What's new aristocat?

